# Need help clutch squeels



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok when i first got my GTO about every time i let the clutch out a quiet squeak would come from the bell housing. It progressively squealed louder and longer until i finally decided to do something about it. I replaced everything that has to do with the clutch, flywheel (monster aluminum), clutch (monster stage 3), pilot bearing, slave cylinder, master cylinder (tick flow adjustable). The squeal is still happening. It almost acts like it is caused by the clutch dust because it doesn’t squeal for a couple days after i put it back together each time. Can anyone help me?


----------

